# Diagnosis of Stuck Jackson-pratt drain.



## FLSJarrel (May 14, 2012)

I have been trying to determine the diagnosis for a Jackson-Pratt drain that was stuck & required reopening of recent laparotomy inorder to be removed.  The orginial surgery was for an open Salpingo--oophorectomy unilateral during which the drain was placed.  The drain worked okay so there was no mechanical complication with it.  However when it came time to remove it, the white part was stuck below the fascia & required reopening of the prior incision in order to be able to remove it.  Since there was no mechanical complication that would seem to rule out 996.59, but I do not see anything else that would be appropriate either.  Can anyone point me in another direction?  I am stumped. 
Thanks!


----------



## BEARDOG (May 14, 2012)

Perhaps it's a stretch,but look at:
V55.8 (Attention to artificial openings;Other specified artificial opening)


----------



## FLSJarrel (May 15, 2012)

I agree it seems like a stretch, but it might do.  It seems more appropriate than anything else I can come up with.  Thanks.


----------

